# i need an id too



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

check it out guys and let me know what you think i even took close ups of top and bottom fins.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

another


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

another


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

last one


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

ok so i was told that this little guy is a brandti but im not 100 percent sure after looking very very very closely and counting fin rays and all that stuff. i think i counted 16 rays for the top fin and 35 rays for the bottom fin. his fin placement is very confusing because at certain times the way he angles himself makes him look like the top and bottom fin line up exactly and yet at other times it looks like they dont all because of how he angles himself. so far he has almost no color on his body except for a very very light gold hue you can see only when hes in the sunlight. other than that his bottom fin just recently started turning slightly reddish but was all yellow before. his anal fin, the one on his back?, has a very light band of black at the very rear like a gold spilo but no where near as dark. whew long description but i hope it helps everyone else who knows something about brandti a clear description of whether he is one or not. thanks for lookin guys


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well my first thought was brandtii before reading your post...but I am not expert and pretty much only go off visual clues. Looks like a juvy brandtii to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

suhweeeeeet
i got some more pics of him that ill post 
hey hastatus what features make him a brandti? ive read your description of brandti on OPEFE and some of the numbers of rays dont match up and what not. also what is a hyaline edge?
thanks for the info man


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

sweet fish datman!!!!!


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

hahah thanks man!








here are more pics from just now


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

here he is saying WAZZAP!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Datman Posted on Aug 27 2003, 10:38 PM
> suhweeeeeet
> i got some more pics of him that ill post
> hey hastatus what features make him a brandti? ive read your description of brandti on OPEFE and some of the numbers of rays dont match up and what not. also what is a hyaline edge?
> thanks for the info man


The numbers are based on an old description and followups with other ichthyologists I have spoken with (ie; Fink and Petry). The standing measurement for these fish is the placement of the first spine of the anal fin in relation to the upper dorsal fin. S. brandti shares a novelty in having the placement forward (towards the front of the dorsal fin first rays), whereas other species have the anal fin first ray directly behind or in line with the last ray of the dorsal soft ray.

Hope this is clear enough for you?

Hyaline edge is the clear or greyish-white coloration of fins. Like those in S. spilopleura where the tail edge is not black but hyaline.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This should clear it up more:


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

cool








thanks a lot man you are my new hero hehe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That is one nice looking Brandtii.:nod:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is an example of another Serrasalmus where the markation line is just a bit a head of the last soft rays. But shows the extreme differences between S. rhombeus Xingu and S. brandii Sao Francisco.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

hahaha i wonder who this awesome brandti came from lol









thanks for the info hastatus


----------

